# Cue Builder Stem Mutes Broken?



## tonewheel (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm running Cue Builder with Kontakt v5.8.1 and in stand-alone mode and in Logic Pro 10.4.6 (Mac OS 10.14.6) the Stem Mute keys don't work. Anyone else have this issue? I tried emailing Red Room Audio's tech support, but it seems their captcha is broken, so my emails won't go through. Thanks for any insights!


----------



## Owen Smith (Sep 26, 2020)

I've used Cue Builders quite a bit, but don't use the stem mute keys much while I'm playing. However, I seem to remember that the stem mute keys are velocity sensitive in a way that is kind of counter-intuitive. Like I think that you have to push the key softly for it to work. Have you tried changing the velocity to see if that works?


----------



## reutunes (Sep 27, 2020)

tonewheel said:


> I'm running Cue Builder with Kontakt v5.8.1 and in stand-alone mode and in Logic Pro 10.4.6 (Mac OS 10.14.6) the Stem Mute keys don't work. Anyone else have this issue? I tried emailing Red Room Audio's tech support, but it seems their captcha is broken, so my emails won't go through. Thanks for any insights!



Their direct email is [email protected]

Yes, the keyswitches are velocity sensitive for on/off. See page 5 of the manual...



https://redroomaudio.com/manuals/MANUAL-Cue-Builders-Cinematic-Rhythms.pdf


----------



## tonewheel (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks - the velocity was it! And thanks for sharing the link to the manual. My download didn't include a manual and I couldn't find the manual section on the site. Much appreciated!


----------

